# Giving up on the Chevy, What truck Next??



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Alright, well apparently my Chevy 1/2ton is trying to get a message across to me. This morning it started to drip coolant again so when I pulled off the top radiator/fan shroud I also noticed it was leaking trans oil. I've fixed both these problems about 4x before and they keep comming back and each time it's something a little different. But besides that, now the real reason for this thread:

Which truck to look into for the replacement??

Thoughts so far:
Ford (I know, I know )
96-97 F350 7.3, auto or 5spd
02-03 F250/F350 7.3, auto or 6spd (don't like the seats in the 99-01's)

Dodge
97-98.4 2500 12v/5spd
03- 2500/(3500srw?) 600 series/6spd

GM
98-00 (obs) k2500/3500srw 350/454 auto or 6.5 diesel/ 5spd (possible 12v swap in the future)
03-04 2500hd/3500srw, 6.6/ally or 6spd

I'm not so much worried about the good, and don't even start on the ifs/ sfa argument. I have ifs now, it works fine for plowing. I want to know the *bad or area's of weakness or poor design* in the above trucks. I can figure out the benefits to each truck, most are widely known, I need first hand experience from owners of the above trucks who plow and work them on what to watch out for, what to check, and what to stay away from.

What I need the most help on as I've never driven one:
96-97 f350 (I've driven a 97 fsuperduty a tiny bit, but not enough to get an opinion on it)
97-98 and 03 dodge (never driven either)
6.5 GM's, driven one about 200ft, again not enough to make an impression on it

What I've noticed:
Ford-99+ 7.3s that several friends own seem to go through ball joints like crazy, some a set a year or every year and a half, oil pan rust and cps sensors also for any 7.3
Dodge has hit or miss auto transmissions behind the diesels, 5th gear nut backing off on the nv4500s, kdp in the 12v's
Chevy- couldn't get a 12v or dmax factory in an obs :realmad:

And another important bit of information with stupidly high fuel. What's a real world expectation of the above trucks? Plowing, Towing (up to 12,000), and as a Daily Driver (or coffee getter for JD)

And I'm trying to stay under $13500 roughly on the truck. So anything much newer then 03 is probably out and even most of those will probably be out due to high milage or beat up.

Alright fellow PS members, Discuss! :waving:


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

I have a 96 F250 powerstroke with a Boss 9.2 V that has been plowing com lots for ten years now. And pulled the landscape trailer for 2 years. After 125,000 miles we finally had to rebuild the trans this winter. Only other item is we only get 50,000 miles out of the alternators.Ball joints replaced once, CPS sensor just replaced 2 weeks ago. Glow plugs a couple times. I have owned it since 1997. Its been a good truck overall. This truck will plow for 12 hours on one 20 gal tank of fuel.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

posting just to be subscribed here! I am proud of you for including the fords too lol. I will have lived a good life the day I see mark park a ford truck in his driveway for good!


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Get a 98 Dodge 12 Valve.

Have the tranny done, fix the KDP and put in a Thuren track bar. The ultimate plowing machine.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Odd...I haven't had any ball joint issues with our 7.3s. Although I don't plow with them....but one rolls on 38/15.50R20 tires on 20x12 wheels so it stresses out the front end.
CPS...not a huge issue IMO. I do carry a spare with me though. Ford came out with a new CPS (gray in color) that is supposedly an improvement.....not sure as I still have the black ones in.


What I do not like about the 7.3 is the stock 4R100 trans if you plan on chipping the truck.
The ZF-6 is nice, but I wouldn't want one if this is also going to be your daily driver. Just personal preference really...my 2000 F-450 has the ZF-6. Great for hauling weight though.


Stock height 7.3 with stock tires can get 16-19mpg around town, 20mpg+ highway, I've never paid attention towing.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a 96 Ford F-250 Heavy Duty (pictured in signature) that hauls 3000 pounds of liquid and equipment all day every day from April to November. This truck has been a beast. Its on its 3rd year as a sealer hauler and I have not put one cent into it for repairs. Its a 2wd so its not plowing in winters, just have it haul the blowers around.

My other truck is a 1997 Dodge Ram 1500 V8 Magnum with 8' plow and I'd put it up against a 2500 any day of the week and bet my last dollar it would perform as good or better.

My last mechanic use to praise Chevy trucks and told me they are far better than any dodge or ford. Funny thing was he was always fixing the same problems over and over again on the same Chevy trucks and not having to do squat to my Ford or Dodge.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;723814 said:


> posting just to be subscribed here! I am proud of you for including the fords too lol. I will have lived a good life the day I see mark park a ford truck in his driveway for good!


Your funny Colin, almost.



DCSpecial;723850 said:


> What I do not like about the 7.3 is the stock 4R100 trans if you plan on chipping the truck.
> The ZF-6 is nice, but I wouldn't want one if this is also going to be your daily driver. Just personal preference really...my 2000 F-450 has the ZF-6. Great for hauling weight though.


The truck would stay stock for a bit but all my friend's diesel's are tweaked a little so I'd have to play along. That's kinda why I was looking into the manual tran's trucks also. Seems like you can go a little farther with the mods before you really have to open the wallet for big tranny mods.

I've never dd a manual for a long period of time but I seem to enjoy it. I seem to get "bored" just driving along and all I control is the gas and the wheel.

As far as ball joint's my friends 02 f350 is on set 3 at under 60k. He plows a little and is running 295 tires. My plow is on and I plow way more then he does with my truck.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Mark13;723881 said:


> The truck would stay stock for a bit but all my friend's diesel's are tweaked a little so I'd have to play along. That's kinda why I was looking into the manual tran's trucks also. Seems like you can go a little farther with the mods before you really have to open the wallet for big tranny mods.
> 
> I've never dd a manual for a long period of time but I seem to enjoy it. I seem to get "bored" just driving along and all I control is the gas and the wheel.
> 
> As far as ball joint's my friends 02 f350 is on set 3 at under 60k. He plows a little and is running 295 tires. My plow is on and I plow way more then he does with my truck.


What about a built auto trans over a ZF-6?

Although for towing I like the ZF-6 as I can down shift. With the 4R100 depending on what tuning you get on a chip you can get it to downshift out of OD.

I'd drive a SD with a ZF-6 first if you decide to go that route. 
Mainly the only time I don't like it is crawling in traffic.....and the fact that I drop boost everytime I shift.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Find whatever you can that you can afford. All trucks have their downfalls.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Its about time!


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

Dodge
49 block killer dow pins
46 re only last 150k

24 valves are quieter then 12 valve

i can list all the pros of dodges if need them.

i'll tell you truth....
when buying a used truck, it is only as good as the last owner has taken care of it. if they beat it then it will need work often, if they took care of it then it be a good truck.
you can get good or bad in each brand


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

DCSpecial;723907 said:


> What about a built auto trans over a ZF-6?
> 
> Although for towing I like the ZF-6 as I can down shift. With the 4R100 depending on what tuning you get on a chip you can get it to downshift out of OD.
> 
> ...


One of my friends has a 99 7.3 with the zf6 so maybe I can bum it off him for a day or so. I wish I would have known, he was in florida for a week, would have been the perfect time to drive it so he wasn't out a truck for work.

As far as traffic I rarely drive in it, if I am in traffic it's for no more then 5 minutes then I'm back on moving the speed limit.


tls22;723928 said:


> Its about time!


O be quiet you! Don't you have some grass to mow or leaves to rake in snowless NJ? Or did you actually get something for once?


RODHALL;724064 said:


> Dodge
> 49 block killer dow pins
> 46 re only last 150k
> 
> ...


46re? Are you talking about the 24v with the vp 44 pumps?

As far as sound I'm not real worried about it, truck will end up straight piped anyway.

Before I get one I'm going to look them all over, make sure I talk to the owners a lot and see if I'm able to see it at their house to get an idea what it was used for. I'd probably walk away from one if I pulled in and it was a semi rundown farm with older equipment that's all been worked hard and put away wet. The goal is to find one that was used by old timers for pulling a travel trailer and occasionally used to go to bingo night.


----------



## Gettindirty (Aug 9, 2008)

I picked up a 98 3500 dump with a 9' Poly. So far so good. This spring I will have the trans beefed up. It was just re rubber banded this summer. The truck is a beast in the snow and not too bad around town. Plowed last week for 11 hrs straight used 1/2 tank of gas. I'm not too heavy on the pedal though.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

drivewaydoctor;723865 said:


> I have a 96 Ford F-250 Heavy Duty (pictured in signature) that hauls 3000 pounds of liquid and equipment all day every day from April to November. This truck has been a beast. Its on its 3rd year as a sealer hauler and I have not put one cent into it for repairs. Its a 2wd so its not plowing in winters, just have it haul the blowers around.
> 
> My other truck is a 1997 Dodge Ram 1500 V8 Magnum with 8' plow and I'd put it up against a 2500 any day of the week and bet my last dollar it would perform as good or better.
> My last mechanic use to praise Chevy trucks and told me they are far better than any dodge or ford. Funny thing was he was always fixing the same problems over and over again on the same Chevy trucks and not having to do squat to my Ford or Dodge.


LOL you're kidding right? See my sig. I would walk all over that truck. No offense personally.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Gettindirty;724250 said:


> I picked up a 98 3500 dump with a 9' Poly. So far so good. This spring I will have the trans beefed up. It was just re rubber banded this summer. The truck is a beast in the snow and not too bad around town. Plowed last week for 11 hrs straight used 1/2 tank of gas. I'm not too heavy on the pedal though.


Chevy, GMC, Dodge??


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JDiepstra;724258 said:


> LOL you're kidding right? See my sig. I would walk all over that truck. No offense personally.


I saw that too and didn't feel the need to respond.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

RODHALL;724064 said:


> Dodge
> 49 block killer dow pins
> 46 re only last 150k
> 
> ...


It's 53 block!

Be careful, there is a lot of bad info "out there"


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Mark13;724274 said:


> I saw that too and didn't feel the need to respond.


You are apparently older, wiser, and more mature than me then! Or at least the later 2.

For what its worth, I had to replace the front and rear u joints on my truck around 60,000 miles, and, the engine mounted fuel pump died and was relocated into the tank at 54,000 miles. The dealer completed all of this work for a total of $200 in deductables.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JDiepstra;724283 said:


> You are apparently older, wiser, and more mature than me then! Or at least the later 2.


Probably none of the above. At the ripe old age of 19 I still got a lot to learn.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey mark, why is the 6.Oh yes included in the list??? lol just kiddin.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;724302 said:


> Hey mark, why is the 6.Oh yes included in the list??? lol just kiddin.


the 6.oh no's are to much money, and to hit and miss on reliabilty and fuel economy for my taste.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

yea, I figured that I would take this thread off track from its informative and relative posts..... I kinda expected a much more heartfelt and negative response when the 6.0 was mentioned.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Actually, I'd recommend a 6.0 over the 7.3 if it was a choice 
More hp stock and the 5R110 trans blows the 4R100 out of the water, IMO.


I've only ever had one 6.0 in the shop.....and one 7.3, both warranty issues.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

DCSpecial;724312 said:


> Actually, I'd recommend a 6.0 over the 7.3 if it was a choice
> More hp stock and the 5R110 trans blows the 4R100 out of the water, IMO.
> 
> I've only ever had one 6.0 in the shop.....and one 7.3, both warranty issues.


I've only driven one 6L and it wasn't one of the good ones. Left me with a bad feel for them. I plowed with one quite a bit last winter, on the rare occasions it ran it was nice.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

even an '03 6.0? Everyone I know that has the gem's of the 6.0 says the same ^.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;724314 said:


> even an '03 6.0? Everyone I know that has the gem's of the 6.0 says the same ^.


I drove an 06 for plowing.

A friend's dad has an 03 f250 6L, crew cab short bed with 170 or 175k on it he is getting rid of this spring or summer and downsizing to an f150. Hmm. I'd rather have a reg cab or ext cab long bed though.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Beware of the oil pans on the 7.3's.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

find a CC with an 8' bed... then you can brag to everyone that you've driven a bus...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

jgoetter1;724318 said:


> Beware of the oil pans on the 7.3's.


Yup, aware of those already.


WilliamOak;724319 said:


> find a CC with an 8' bed... then you can brag to everyone that you've driven a bus...


I've driven a CC/LB 4x4 dmax before for a day.

I wouldn't mind a crew short but with a 5ft bed, a backrack and a toolbox that's over 2ft thick I've already lost almost half the bed. Intime I'd like to get a skid also and a gooseneck. So I wouldn't be able to pull a gooseneck especially if I put a transfer tank in also since that would probably take up atleast half the bed then leaving about 2-2.5ft before the tailgate.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I thought the short beds on the ford's were 6.5'? however even then, a transfer tank + tool box the size of what you have now would still take away the gooseneck option.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

hey mark, do you run around the carol stream area when it snows?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;724334 said:


> hey mark, do you run around the carol stream area when it snows?


Nope, can't think of the last time I was even over that way.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

'97 7.3 here and ive got a small folder of the work thats been done on it.

Ball joints at 140K and about $400 worth of steering parts
Tranny rebuilt at 130K (E4OD)
Glow plugs
1 injector went so all were replaced

Notice i said small folder 

Things to watch..

-E4OD is a weak tranny, a shift kit will help.
-Rust Areas
-Rear wheel wells
-Front wheel wells (where the stuff kicks up off the tires)
-Radiator Support
-Oil Pan
-Inner front fenders (open hood to check)
-Rear Shackle Brackets
-CPS (mine hasnt had a problem)

the 7.3 has been great to me, ive put one starter in it and thats it.
was -3 the other morning and it started right up without being plugged in (sorry had to say one good thing about it, i couldnt post just on the negatives )


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Spray oil pan with fluid film 


And use Mobil or Valvoline synthetic in any PSD in the winter....especially the 6.0. The 6.0 shears oil like crazy and some oils lead to sticky spool valves in the injectors.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Alright this is a little off topic lol, but do you plan to sell your current truck/plow or just ditch it in a field somewhere lol?


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

DCSpecial;724344 said:


> Spray oil pan with fluid film
> 
> And use Mobil or Valvoline synthetic in any PSD in the winter....especially the 6.0. The 6.0 shears oil like crazy and some oils lead to sticky spool valves in the injectors.


Mark, sorry to jack your thread real quick, but DCSpecial, what is involved in switching to synthetic for my PSD, ie prices and anything else? thanks - Nick


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;724350 said:


> Alright this is a little off topic lol, but do you plan to sell your current truck/plow or just ditch it in a field somewhere lol?


I'm just going to go find a cliff.

Nahh, I'm going to hang onto it. Be my backup plow truck. It'll sit in my grandma's garage probably if I find something else to drive after winter. The blade will stay on it, I'll get something different for the new truck. The salter will probably go to my new truck. Unless the truck proves to be more reliable when not being worked at all then maybe my sister will drive it or something. She seems to like it better then her 99 chevy.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

nickv13412;724352 said:


> Mark, sorry to jack your thread real quick, but DCSpecial, what is involved in switching to synthetic for my PSD, ie prices and anything else? thanks - Nick


Just a regular oil and filter change.

What Oil Change Intervals are you using now?

I use Valvoline Premium Blue Extreme 5w-40....$24.xx a gallon, but longer OCI vs. dino oil.
Napa or Lee Auto Parts is where I've found it.
Otherwise, Mobil Delvac Synthetic would be my second choice.

Much better in the cold vs. a 15w-40.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

nickv13412;724341 said:


> '97 7.3 here and ive got a small folder of the work thats been done on it.
> 
> Ball joints at 140K and about $400 worth of steering parts
> Tranny rebuilt at 130K (E4OD)
> ...


Do you know how many miles were on those front end parts?

I've got a worry about the front ends on the fords since my friend's goes through ball joints like crazy. It may just be his truck though, I don't really know anyone besides 1 person with an older ford to see how they compare to the new ones.

If I find one I'm sure I'll have more questions for ya and a bunch of pictures for you to look over since it appears you know way more about them then I do.

My guess is I'll end up in a 12v or an older 7.3. I'm really not a ford guy but there's something about those late 90's f350's that I like. Slight lift or leveling kid, big larger tires (305's or so), my toolbox and backrack and it should be looking pretty good.

As far as the trans it may be a zf5. I enjoy stick quite a bit for some reason. Never plowed with one but I figure I'll get used to it. And the added fuel savings that comes with it.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

our 01 F250 V10 supercrew cab long bed we replace ball joints twice in 255,000 miles. No plow on it


Friend's 01 F250 V8 crew cab short bed. 2 ball joints under 99,900 miles. It have 8'6 boss straight plow but it abuse HARD than you think. 


they do wear out if you don't grease it. 


I am say F250 with v8 5.4L or V10 would do ok but diesel is expensive to maintenance it. 



You could ask Stroker79 if he still have chevy 3500 for sale.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

mil, idk how much mark would enjoy driving doug's dump around town. 
lol, good luck finding a cliff around here.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Mark13;724369 said:


> Do you know how many miles were on those front end parts?
> 
> I've got a worry about the front ends on the fords since my friend's goes through ball joints like crazy. It may just be his truck though, I don't really know anyone besides 1 person with an older ford to see how they compare to the new ones.
> 
> ...


they were done with the ball joints at 140K, and my buddy just did the same steering parts on his 96 at about 170K, he has 3 (95 (stick),96,97) and i have my 97 and another buddy has a 97 and 2 other buddys have 95s and a girl i know has a 97 (we like our OBS PSDs hahaha) and honestly, none of them have ripped through front end parts

one just did glow plugs, one a tranny rebuild, and thats about it, we've all had really good luck. All of them except the 95 stick have plows hung on em and make great plow rigs

A stick will definitely last longer plowing than an E4OD

- Nick


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

DCSpecial;724362 said:


> Just a regular oil and filter change.
> 
> What Oil Change Intervals are you using now?
> 
> ...


ive been doing ~ 5K intervals on Rotella 15w-40

thinking of trying the synthetic for the cold weather and what not. What intervals could i run?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;724380 said:


> mil, idk how much mark would enjoy driving doug's dump around town.
> lol, good luck finding a cliff around here.


Ya, I'm pretty sure I don't want Doug's dumper. Not quite the version of a truck I want.



nickv13412;724381 said:


> they were done with the ball joints at 140K, and my buddy just did the same steering parts on his 96 at about 170K, he has 3 (95 (stick),96,97) and i have my 97 and another buddy has a 97 and 2 other buddys have 95s and a girl i know has a 97 (we like our OBS PSDs hahaha) and honestly, none of them have ripped through front end parts
> 
> one just did glow plugs, one a tranny rebuild, and thats about it, we've all had really good luck. All of them except the 95 stick have plows hung on em and make great plow rigs
> 
> ...


I like those obs fords, with a little leveling kit and some nice aggressive tires on some wheels that are a little wider with a bit more backspacing they sure have a tough look to them.

I'm keeping my eye out for a cherry (I can hope right?) 96-97 psd f350 (no ttb or d60 swap then) or a 97-98 12v.

Btw nick, any idea what your getting for fuel milage out of your 97?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

80-96 F250 will have TTB axle until owner convert to Dana 60

F350 never have ttb axle.


I see nice 95 F250 powerstroke for $4,000 on ebay it look brand new than our F250.


I thought you like Chevy so dump truck would be ok. that mean you could mount salt spreader on that dump bed.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;724395 said:


> 80-96 F250 will have TTB axle until owner convert to Dana 60
> 
> F350 never have ttb axle.
> 
> ...


Ya, I don't want the ttb and I don't really want to swap a 60 in. That's why I'm getting an f350 if I get one.

As far as a dump with a spreader it would be impractical. I've got my snowex tailgate spreader and my boss has a snowex v 8000 or 8500 that he put's in his truck. And I've got no way to store or load bulk. Or a need for it.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Mark13;724392 said:


> Ya, I'm pretty sure I don't want Doug's dumper. Not quite the version of a truck I want.
> 
> I like those obs fords, with a little leveling kit and some nice aggressive tires on some wheels that are a little wider with a bit more backspacing they sure have a tough look to them.
> 
> ...


Id love to level out my front, truck will soon be getting a set of 285 Cooper STs load range E 

As for mileage I see about 16-17 with about 80% of my driving in town, and i dont have the lightest foot  (hey, i really like to hear my truck whistle and rumble haha). Best ive seen highway is 20 or 21, i cant complain

Good luck in your search, if you have any questions, me and my buddies have serious hard ons for OBS PSDs, so feel free to ask as we know a fair amount about them (and one buddy is a hell of a Ford-Trained diesel mechanic who knows everything and more about the 7.3 and 6.0)

They whistle nice with a 3" downpipe and 4" exhaust 

IMO, you cant go wrong with a 96-97 7.3 or Cummins, so I hope you can find a mint unit and scoop it up!


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

nickv13412;724383 said:


> ive been doing ~ 5K intervals on Rotella 15w-40
> 
> thinking of trying the synthetic for the cold weather and what not. What intervals could i run?


With the 7.3 most guys do 10,000 intervals.

A 5w-40 synthetic will be much better in the cold than 15w-40 Rotella. Even a better 15w-40 from Valvoline or Mobil does better in the cold than the Rotella.

6.0 is hard on oil and shears it much faster so I only go 5,000-6,000 on the synthetic.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

DCSpecial;724405 said:


> With the 7.3 most guys do 10,000 intervals.
> 
> A 5w-40 synthetic will be much better in the cold than 15w-40 Rotella. Even a better 15w-40 from Valvoline or Mobil does better in the cold than the Rotella.
> 
> 6.0 is hard on oil and shears it much faster so I only go 5,000-6,000 on the synthetic.


10,000 would be nice, think i may have to try it out next change (just about to do one now, already bought the Rotella). Thanks a ton for the help! And thanks Mark for the use of your thread :waving:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

nickv13412;724402 said:


> Id love to level out my front, truck will soon be getting a set of 285 Cooper STs load range E
> 
> As for mileage I see about 16-17 with about 80% of my driving in town, and i dont have the lightest foot  (hey, i really like to hear my truck whistle and rumble haha). Best ive seen highway is 20 or 21, i cant complain
> 
> ...


Thanks Nick. I'm certainly on the look out. My chevy is telling me it's time to make it a backup truck. For some reason a 1/2ton isn't built for salting, commercial plowing, and towing 9k in the summer.  Cheap @ss trucks.

Edit, No problem nick, I hijack enough other threads that I have to even it out somehow,lol.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Mark13;724409 said:


> Thanks Nick. I'm certainly on the look out. My chevy is telling me it's time to make it a backup truck. For some reason a 1/2ton isn't built for salting, commercial plowing, and towing 9k in the summer.  Cheap @ss trucks.
> 
> Edit, No problem nick, I hijack enough other threads that I have to even it out somehow,lol.


hahahaha. Just take your time and be patient, which im sure you know.

Took me about 4 months to find mine, and i ended up paying 8k for it with 145K on it, its in pretty damn good shape and has been great to me. Your next truck is out there somewhere, and its worth being patient for

Love my PSD

(but goddamn id love a new one with a Commonrail swap and some twins on it hahaha)


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

nickv13412;724412 said:


> hahahaha. Just take your time and be patient, which im sure you know.
> 
> Took me about 4 months to find mine, and i ended up paying 8k for it with 145K on it, its in pretty damn good shape and has been great to me. Your next truck is out there somewhere, and its worth being patient for
> 
> ...


I'll be patient. $8k for your truck isn't bad. My friend payed a bit more then that for his 99 with 18x,xxx on it that's probably in tougher shape then yours.

I'm hoping to get a nice truck and pickup a decent blade for under $11,500, then save for a few accessories for the truck and then save for a skiddy, pusher, and trailer.

Edit, that's another problem. The 7.3 to me is more a work motor with a decent aftermarket following. The cummins is a work motor but a massively large aftermarket following with the ability to make serious power and still be reliable enough for a daily driven work truck. The cummins's might end up costing me a lot, and not in repairs


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Mark13;724418 said:


> I'll be patient. $8k for your truck isn't bad. My friend payed a bit more then that for his 99 with 18x,xxx on it that's probably in tougher shape then yours.
> 
> I'm hoping to get a nice truck and pickup a decent blade for under $11,500, then save for a few accessories for the truck and then save for a skiddy, pusher, and trailer.


Sounds like a good plan. Good luck in the truck search, its always worth it in the end 

The diesel bug got me, and its great, expensive, but great


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

nickv13412;724421 said:


> Sounds like a good plan. Good luck in the truck search, its always worth it in the end
> 
> The diesel bug got me, and its great, expensive, but great


I got the bug but no use for it yet.

I figure the diesel will cost me roughly the same if I can get 17mpg+ around town out of it. Right now I'm at 8-9mpg plowing, 8.5-11 towing around town, 12-14hwy towing (atvs), 11-12 mpg town and 15-16.5mpg hwy.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Mark13;724423 said:


> I got the bug but no use for it yet.
> 
> I figure the diesel will cost me roughly the same if I can get 17mpg+ around town out of it. Right now I'm at 8-9mpg plowing, 8.5-11 towing around town, 12-14hwy towing (atvs), 11-12 mpg town and 15-16.5mpg hwy.


i spend about the same as i did with my 95 5.0 F-150 5 spd, and its way more fun haha.

Needle drops way slower than it did in my F150 when plowing, and the power difference is unbelieveable

Youll love having your own diesel


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

nickv13412;724426 said:


> i spend about the same as i did with my 95 5.0 F-150 5 spd, and its way more fun haha.
> 
> Needle drops way slower than it did in my F150 when plowing, and the power difference is unbelieveable
> 
> Youll love having your own diesel


I've plowed with a 6.oh no before so I know how big of a difference it makes.

Btw, does your truck's skinny pedal seem to require a lot of movement to get any reaction out of the truck? I've put about 200ish miles on a 97 fsuperduty that was bone stock and it seemed like I had to move the pedal a lot more in that then I would have in my truck, my friend's 02 7.3 or the 6.0 to get any response out of the motor. It's like the electronic sensor was half dead.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Mark13;724429 said:


> I've plowed with a 6.oh no before so I know how big of a difference it makes.
> 
> Btw, does your truck's skinny pedal seem to require a lot of movement to get any reaction out of the truck? I've put about 200ish miles on a 97 fsuperduty that was bone stock and it seemed like I had to move the pedal a lot more in that then I would have in my truck, my friend's 02 7.3 or the 6.0 to get any response out of the motor. It's like the electronic sensor was half dead.


Mine requires a little more than my 150 did, seems in my experience that diesels use a little more movement, but really not that much at all.

My buddys 97 takes even less than mine, i barely touch his and it revs up.

I guess it depends on the truck, but mines really not bad at all to answer your question.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

nickv13412;724435 said:


> Mine requires a little more than my 150 did, seems in my experience that diesels use a little more movement, but really not that much at all.
> 
> My buddys 97 takes even less than mine, i barely touch his and it revs up.
> 
> I guess it depends on the truck, but mines really not bad at all to answer your question.


Maybe it was something with that truck then. It drove me nuts, it seemed like I needed at least 25% more movement of my foot to get anything out of it compared to every other truck I'd driven.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Mark13;724438 said:


> Maybe it was something with that truck then. It drove me nuts, it seemed like I needed at least 25% more movement of my foot to get anything out of it compared to every other truck I'd driven.


Oh mines definitely not that bad, that would drive me up a wall too. Screw that

hope you find a mint PSD or Cummins, theyre great, too bad the D-Max didnt come out earlier.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

nickv13412;724439 said:


> Oh mines definitely not that bad, that would drive me up a wall too. Screw that
> 
> hope you find a mint PSD or Cummins, theyre great, too bad the D-Max didnt come out earlier.


Ya, if it was my truck I would have had to do something about that pedal. There had to have been a way to calibrate it better then it was.

I wish you could get a dmax in the older 88-98 chevy trucks.

Thanks for all the tips, I'll keep my search going until I find a nice 12v or obs 7.3. The 99+ 7.3s seem to be a bit much coin for my liking to get one in the condition I'd like. And the dmax's are a pretty penny still.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

You plan on waiting till after the season or are you going to replace as soon as ya find what ya want?

Buying now will cost you more vs waiting till after season.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

REAPER;724457 said:


> You plan on waiting till after the season or are you going to replace as soon as ya find what ya want?
> 
> Buying now will cost you more vs waiting till after season.


I'm going to finish out the season. I know my truck has at least that left in it.

I'm buying a truck and plow seperate and a truck that hasn't been plowed with. Only way I'd buy a truck with a plow on it is if I knew who had it before me or someone else I know knew them and really used it for only a couple of driveways or their small buisness lot.


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

nickv,

Rotella oil does not have enough anti-foaming addititves. If you pull the dipstick after running the truck 5 minutes, you will probably see air bubbles in the oil. This is bad for the injectors and the rest of the engine.

I recommend Mobil Delvac, syn or dino. or Amsoil syn

I used to run only Rotella until I found this out. That explains the bad injectors at 160k.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

If you plan to do a lot of plowing with the new truck Im not sure I would get a dmax/ally if I was you. The ally is just geared way to low to get any speed up with them (in reverse), unless you are payed hourly


----------



## ogdenflooring (Jan 5, 2009)

Ive heard nothing but good about the ally trans, GM is about to go under, you could probably get a new 2500hd duramax w/ the ally for pretty cheap!!!! (maybe not 14k, but you'd have a warranty)


----------



## Puddlejumper (Sep 16, 2008)

*New Truck*



snowandgo;724803 said:


> nickv,
> 
> Rotella oil does not have enough anti-foaming addititves. If you pull the dipstick after running the truck 5 minutes, you will probably see air bubbles in the oil. This is bad for the injectors and the rest of the engine.
> 
> ...


Not to stick up for Rotella but that is incorrect. API standards for Mobile, Rotella etc include such items as Viscosity modifier, foam inhibitor, and pour point depressant levels. As all of these oils meet the strict requirements for API Service CJ-4/SM they all have the same antifoaming characteristics. The subjective argument that Mobile and my personal favorite "Amsoil" have additional additives is also not very good. Since these oils may claim all day long to exceed the standards there is no standard scientific measurable way of proving this. Keep in mind that if I open a quart of mobile and add a teaspoon of sand that I have exceeded the API standards for that oil. On the other hand I would not want to add it to my truck.

As for the truck question I like the older early 90s GM products. They are easy to service do not have complicated fuel systems and the parts are cheap and prolific. However we are also a full service repair shop so our repair and maintenance is very little actual cost.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ABES;724806 said:


> If you plan to do a lot of plowing with the new truck Im not sure I would get a dmax/ally if I was you. The ally is just geared way to low to get any speed up with them (in reverse), unless you are payed hourly


How fast are you guys plowing that say the ally isnt fast enough in reverse?


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

id look into a later 90s early 2000s if looking at the cummins. My buddy has a 01 cummins that is in decent shape and that thing is a tank has a lot of power. Plus straight piped it wakes the neighbors up ha


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

Puddlejumper;725048 said:


> Not to stick up for Rotella but that is incorrect. API standards for Mobile, Rotella etc include such items as Viscosity modifier, foam inhibitor, and pour point depressant levels. As all of these oils meet the strict requirements for API Service CJ-4/SM they all have the same antifoaming characteristics. The subjective argument that Mobile and my personal favorite "Amsoil" have additional additives is also not very good. Since these oils may claim all day long to exceed the standards there is no standard scientific measurable way of proving this. Keep in mind that if I open a quart of mobile and add a teaspoon of sand that I have exceeded the API standards for that oil. On the other hand I would not want to add it to my truck.


I certainly appreciate your comments, but the fact is that Rotella gets air bubbles. I always noticed that on my truck, and once I learned it was harmful, I switched to Mobil. I know some guys run Rotella without foaming by adding a certain additive (don't remember the brand name). Whatever the reason, plain Rotella is not good in a PSD. :shrug:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

cretebaby;725216 said:


> How fast are you guys plowing that say the ally isnt fast enough in reverse?


Fast. They max out around 13-15mph I think. I commonly back up at 10-11 in the smaller lots we have. I've plowed larger that I can get up to 15+


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I agree that the Rotella doesn't due as well as other oils in the PSD. Not saying it's air bubbles, but it sure makes the injectors loud in the HEUI system and it turns to sludge real quick in some of my trucks. Ran the stuff for years...Mobil and Valvoline perform much better. I've been running almost only Valvoline for the last 2 yrs with much better results and cold starting.


I didn't know that the ally maxed out that slow of a speed in reverse. I do some larger lots where I'm often 15-25mph in reverse.


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

I have an 02 F-250 SD with the 7.3
Neg.
Secound trany at 70,000
Most major front end comp. at 81,000 (don't make me find the list)
Motor to heavy to mount BOSS 8.2 V
Turns on a foot ball field (instead of a dime)
Body made out of tin foil

Plus
18 hours on a tank of fuel
Way more power than I have traction 
All work done before I bought truck.

You know, I guess I realy like my truck now that I think about it.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

i know it may be a drive for ya but this guy deals with trucks only i have used him for years he will hunt down any truck

www.exiraauto.com

they have a 2006 3500 srw reg cab work truck lbz dmax with the six speed auto


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

jce4isu;725962 said:


> i know it may be a drive for ya but this guy deals with trucks only i have used him for years he will hunt down any truck
> 
> www.exiraauto.com


Thanks for the link.

The guy I plow for is also a part time used truck guy. So he can pretty much find me whatever i want in anyshape I want. I just need to have an idea in my head of what I want him to look for.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

My 03 in my title has been a good truck but I bought it used, it had a plow mount on it but I hoped for the best. Honestly, once I saw the color, I wanted it. its a somewhat rare truck in pretty good condition.

The bad part was, im not sure how well it was taken care of. it wasnt terrible at all but could have been better.

Alot of repairs all came at once and it got really really expensice.

In the course of 6 months, i had too

Replace tranny
get 4 tires on it
2 new batteries
swaybar bushings replaced
All new rotors, calipers, and pads
4 shocks
steering damper
balljoints
hub bearing a$$emblies
locking hubs (switched to warns)
front axle Ujoints


That was stuff that HAD to get done. I still need to put in new glowplugs, I either need a new radiator or need a fan on my tranny aux cooler (clogged trans fluid passage through radiator), oilpan (not needed but I may do it anyway, there is rust on it but not too bad yet), and few other little things.

Im not 100% brand loyal but I grew up to my Dad always having ford trucks so im somewhat partial to them but would buy anything if the price were right and I needed it.

I love my truck, it runs great, no engine probs at all. I have 5W-40 synthetic in it and I have only plugged it in for 3 nights over the course of this past winter and I bet it would have started if it were unplugged. I was just being nice to it, LOL.

I really do love the look of the OBS fords, you cant go wrong there, but look out for wheel well rusting issues on them, very very common.

Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

ive found a couple 2000 to 2001 cummins for sale with less then 150,000 miles on em for around 10-11k in really good shape. I would go with something like that but i am looking to spend more as im planning on keep this truck for many many many years and would also like the warranty. Plus i the 2006 and up front end style has really grown on me and i really like it! But if you find a nice black, red or silver 2000 or 2001 they are nice looking trucks...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm thinking possible 12v swap into a 98-00 chevy k2500/3500srw. I mentioned the idea to a friend who would probably help me a lot and I was going to see if I could use their shed since it's new and much bigger and nicer then ours. He responded with _"it would be fun to do; and cool to see other people's reactions since we wouldn't put any cummin's badging on. That away it would look factory until you start it or get close enough to tell it's not a gm motor under the hood!"_


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Putting a Cummins in a Chevy, which already sits low, is going to compound the front end weight issues. A Cummins weighs about 300 lbs more than a Duramax.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

cretebaby;725216 said:


> How fast are you guys plowing that say the ally isnt fast enough in reverse?


I am looking behind the truck not at the speedo


----------



## Gettindirty (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry I missed out on this for awhile but my truck is a Dodge 12v 3500 reg cab dump with a 9' Meyer's poly. Central hydraulic. Again so far so good, but I'm not counting on the trans to make it very long plowing. Lucky me is that a friend is "the man" at the local Dodge dealer


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Talking to a friend who's got a diesel, he's trying to convince me to stay with a gas truck.

That leave's me open to:
Chevy/GMC
(88-98, up to 00 for 1tons)Obs- 5.7 or 7.4
(00- 07 for 3/4, 01-07 for 1tons)Nbs- 6.0 or 8.1(up to 03 or so)

No fords or dodges then, would only buy one of their diesels.

What I do with my 1/2ton now and I'm sure with a 3/4 or 1ton it would be worked even harder.

Case 1845c, gp bucket and forks, 14,000 gvw trailer.









9.8ft plow doing commercial lots (plow would be bigger on next truck, probably 10.5+ with the wings on)
















That was a light snowfall, only about 4". I commonly can get more snow infront of my truck then I seem to have power for. Motor wants to just bog even if I give it more skinny pedal.

I also average around 1,000 miles per summer towing around 3500lbs worth of trailer and atvs. If gas/diesel is reasonable this summer I'd like to go more places making it probably 4-6,000 miles.

I realize any of the above trucks should work fine, but I'd rather not be using a truck a lot for work and getting 10mpg or less when I could be in a diesel getting 13+ish doing the same thing with more power.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

well, i get on average 15mpg on a year round basis, and that includes my excessive idling during winter. The lowest I get is 14mpgs and the most I got on the highway was 20.1 going out to GIE this past October and that was with 700#s in the bed (not that the truck even knew it but it does make a littel difference).


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

How well does your truck trailer that 1845C?

I saw a 1/2 ton pulling one and above 40-45mph the trailer would make the truck start to sway.


----------



## KC2LLW (Dec 14, 2006)

*Psd*

I also have a PSD 7.3 2002 have about 98,000 on it. 3 cam sensor 2 water pumps 1 set of front hub bearings and ball joints other than that I love my dually it gets 16 MPG overall. I always liked Fords over the others brands, but I don't mind working on my vehicles. We also have a 1991 F350 and a 1947 Farmall Cub and 1954 Willys CJ3b all have plows on them


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

DCSpecial;727819 said:


> How well does your truck trailer that 1845C?
> 
> I saw a 1/2 ton pulling one and above 40-45mph the trailer would make the truck start to sway.


It does ok. I'm certainly not going to win any races. I'll roll 55mph down rt 14 from algonquin to woodstock or vice versa. I can hold 30 on the bigger hills in algonquin on either 31 going north or the ones on algonquin rd going south over the river. That's without wringing the poor trucks neck, if I really got into it I bet i could easily keep up with traffic but I don't feel like being that mean to my truck.



KC2LLW;727832 said:


> I also have a PSD 7.3 2002 have about 98,000 on it. 3 cam sensor 2 water pumps 1 set of front hub bearings and ball joints other than that I love my dually it gets 16 MPG overall. I always liked Fords over the others brands, but I don't mind working on my vehicles. We also have a 1991 F350 and a 1947 Farmall Cub and 1954 Willys CJ3b all have plows on them


My friends' is an 02 f350 srw. under 60k on it.- 3 sets of ball joints, a cps or two, alternator, leaking front axle seal, front brakes, and a few other small things. He wishes he could see 16mpg.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Basically what it comes down to:

Let's say I want to spend $12-13k on a truck.

For a gas truck I could get
Something like this:

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...ion=&max_price=13000&cardist=8&standard=false
(I've driven this truck, the guy I plow for has it, it's super clean)
Or
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...on=&max_price=13000&cardist=27&standard=false

Or if I wanted a diesel:
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...al&max_price=13000&cardist=482&standard=false
Or
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...=&max_price=13000&cardist=1680&standard=false
Or
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...s=&max_price=13000&cardist=660&standard=false


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

you could find 87-97 F350 under $6,000 at ebay for better shape.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;727918 said:


> you could find 87-97 F350 under $6,000 at ebay for better shape.


I'm not sure I'd buy a vehicle off ebay unless it was local and I could go check out first.


----------



## ondirtymax (Dec 22, 2008)

Mark.......IMO you would be better offer with a duramax. I have had mine for 3 yrs now and had been flawless. If you would like some info feel free to pm me.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I like that white 04 Ford 6.0 

There was one like it up the road from me with a Boss straight blade on it in good shape for sale in the fall for $14,000 When I had a chance to stop and look at it, it was already gone.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

DCSpecial;728126 said:


> I like that white 04 Ford 6.0 .


Is there an easy well to tell a good or bad 6.0? I'd hate to spend that much on a truck to find out the reason why the last guy sold it is going to be the reason I'm selling it also soon after I bought it.

I hear the 03's were the only possible bad ones, yet my boss's 06 was junk and a friends dad has 170k on an 03 with zero problems.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

I run a 97 f350 powerstroke with a boss plow and love it. Great mileage, but for us old guys its a little stiff for a daily driver. Ball joints are an issue. I also have a 93 k3500 with the 6.5 in it and an 810 blizzard on it. That has also been a great truck. It gets around 17mpg. I had to rebuild the trans. after 4 years of heavy plowing. In that time I haven't put any ujoints in the chevy. I guess I would say either one will do ya...I've got a beautifull 97 k3500 dually ext.cab. with an RT2 Boss 9'2" with all options including leather and a vortec 454 that I would love to get rid of and get a standard cab. If you have an interest I can send some pics....Good luck with whatever you buy!!


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Mark13;728155 said:


> Is there an easy well to tell a good or bad 6.0? I'd hate to spend that much on a truck to find out the reason why the last guy sold it is going to be the reason I'm selling it also soon after I bought it.
> 
> I hear the 03's were the only possible bad ones, yet my boss's 06 was junk and a friends dad has 170k on an 03 with zero problems.


Have a Ford dealer run an Oasis on the VIN.

Take it for a drive. Check the degas bottle and see if it has coolant in it and if it looks like it's spraying coolant at all.

A buddy of mine had an early 03 6.0 with over 100k and only went in the dealer once.

A lot of the issues are from neglect (lack of changing fuel filters) or the injectors don't like all kinds of oil......IMO they perform like crap on Rotella 15w-40.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

It's about time you convert and get a FORD!
GMC is just a fancy Chevrolet/ Junker. Dodge has trans issues which is why they offer lifetime warranty.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Turf Commando;728259 said:


> It's about time you convert and get a FORD!
> GMC is just a fancy Chevrolet/ Junker. Dodge has trans issues which is why they offer lifetime warranty.


Thanks for the Fantasic Post, I'll throw this one in the waste of time file along with other's from you. If this is what you have to offer for information, it is not needed, there have been many other member's who have kindly contributed to my thread in a positive and helpful manner and are of much more use to me then you at the present time.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

DCSpecial;728182 said:


> Have a Ford dealer run an Oasis on the VIN.
> 
> Take it for a drive. Check the degas bottle and see if it has coolant in it and if it looks like it's spraying coolant at all.
> 
> ...


I'm assuming the degas bottle you mean the "stepdown" tank up near the top of the radiator offset to the passengers side that's clear or whitish colored?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

tank color should be yellow. you can see when you open hood.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;728413 said:


> tank color should be yellow. you can see when you open hood.


Your correct. I found a truck on ebay to look at.

I was thinking of the tanks that were on the 7.3s, and the gas trucks.. The ones that have 4 or 5 "levels" to them.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep...yellow in color, located towards the driver's side along the wiper cowl. Easy to see.
With certain issues the coolant will shoot out under the cap.
Also, if it's 1" or so below the Max on the tank it doesn't matter. Ford sent out stickers to put on the tank to lower the cold full mark from where it is on the tank.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I showed my friend that 6L f350 and his first comment was Buy IT!, and he's a late 7.3 driver who yesterday was trying to convice me a gas truck would work fine and be cheaper to run. lol He likes the one that's on the farm where he works, they are running 15w40 john deere oil in it.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Mark13;728407 said:


> Thanks for the Fantasic Post,.


Anytime


----------



## mmaddox (Dec 13, 2006)

*Next truck*

You guys do realize that a shake-up is coming in the choices of diesel engines is pick-ups. Isuzu has pulled out of the US market (parts are to come from a local car dealership for the entire country), GM is testing Perkins engines, Ford and Harvester have parted ways (no more Binder engines in Fords), and with Fiat's purchase of 35% of Chrysler, it will not be long before Iveco's will replace the Cummins (they did the same with CNH, with terrible results). One might guess Ford would end up using the Cummins, but with all the issues with the 5.9 in the F650 (Ford's fault) and Cummins refusing to replace engines and parts (as they should do), that might not be a done deal. Ford's mistake with air cleaners started the falling out with IH.
I see you mentioned late 90's GM's, and the choice between the SB and BB. We see very little difference in mileage from the 350 to 454, yet much more power and longevity. Good luck in finding what you want.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

For a gas I would go with the first Chevy white 2500 reg cab and throw an 810 or 9 ft x blade on it. If you want diesel I would go with the white ford same plow choices. The chevys problem is the 6.0 gas has alot of power but you need alot of weight in the back to move it in the snow even in 4wd it will sit and spin. The reasons for my choices are the second Chevy is nice but the tailpipes leave less than to be desired they look like crap and sound like it too, Im sure. I wouldnt get the Dodge up there its too long for plowing apps, just an opinion on ext cab long beds.


----------



## Puddlejumper (Sep 16, 2008)

mmaddox;730415 said:


> You guys do realize that a shake-up is coming in the choices of diesel engines is pick-ups. Isuzu has pulled out of the US market (parts are to come from a local car dealership for the entire country), GM is testing Perkins engines, Ford and Harvester have parted ways (no more Binder engines in Fords), and with Fiat's purchase of 35% of Chrysler, it will not be long before Iveco's will replace the Cummins (they did the same with CNH, with terrible results). One might guess Ford would end up using the Cummins, but with all the issues with the 5.9 in the F650 (Ford's fault) and Cummins refusing to replace engines and parts (as they should do), that might not be a done deal. Ford's mistake with air cleaners started the falling out with IH.
> I see you mentioned late 90's GM's, and the choice between the SB and BB. We see very little difference in mileage from the 350 to 454, yet much more power and longevity. Good luck in finding what you want.


Let's clarify shall we. 
Up until 2007 I was a Zone Service and Parts Manager for Isuzu motors. Most of us saw the end coming and got out (I bought my current business then). But Isuzu while pulling out of the light vehicle market has not pulled out of the Medium duty market. GM owns controlling interest in the Duramax plant. However since GM no longer owns a stake of Isuzu (they sold it to Toyota) they no longer have inside access to Isuzu R&D. GM is now looking at other options for 1/2 ton and lighter diesel engines only. This does not mean the Duramax is going anywhere soon. IH and Fords dispute is over lack of reimbursement for warranty repairs performed on the beleaguered Powerstroke. With this issue soon to be resolved I do not foresee an end to what has been a very profitable venture for both companies. Fiat has been looking for an excuse to get back into the American market and the stake in Chrysler will allow them to sell Fiat vehicles under the Chrysler logo (this is necessary since Fiat still has a dealer body in the US that would immediately increase the lawsuits if Fiat came back in by itself). However Fiat is not a truck company per see and currently has no plans to change out the Cummins (Again a profitable venture.) As the new laws have taken hold for emissions the Diesel community can breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Get a D-Max and be done with it


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

Fords diesel all the way only just keep 2-3 yeas and buy a new one evey year


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

*driveway doctor posted "My other truck is a 1997 Dodge Ram 1500 V8 Magnum with 8' plow and I'd put it up against a 2500 any day of the week and bet my last dollar it would perform as good or better."*

Thats a pretty stupid statement

Your last dollar?? You would be broke then. Dodge for Dodge my 2500 with hemi would pee all over that 1500 with 8 ft plow. Im not even sure why you would think that it would be as good or better than any 2500. My 2500 has bigger brakes, axles, HP, Torque, [email protected], and just about everything else. Not trying to knock your truck just that stupid statement. Oh did I mention better plow to.

Thanks just had to let that out


----------

